# Purina Pro Plan



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you looking for the Focus Small Bites or the Savor small breed? It looks like Chewy has both in stock.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

PURINA PRO PLAN Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Purina Pro Plan Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Shows it is out of stock, unfortunately.

I would suggest buying the same food for larger breeds and adding some water to it for now to soften it up. It could be that the virus has delayed production or distribution. You might contact Chewy as well and see if they know when it might be back in stock, but Purina hopefully will be able to give you more of an idea of what is going on.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

cowpony said:


> Are you looking for the Focus Small Bites or the Savor small breed? It looks like Chewy has both in stock.


Savor small breed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve called Pro Plan on the phone, they are easy to reach. Faster than email, that’s what I would do.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Dogs4Life said:


> PURINA PRO PLAN Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy Purina Pro Plan Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> ...


Wow, yeah. Between whe I posted and when I checked again, it flipped to out of stock. I'm not seeing it anywhere that I've checked.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The Purina website "Buy Now" link took me to a page listing a company "Pet Supplies Plus" for my location. Maybe you'll get a hit for your area trying that.









Pro Plan Shredded Blend Small Breed Lamb Probiotic Dog Food | Purina


Try Purina Pro Plan shredded blend lamb & rice small breed dog food. Made with probiotics for specialized nutrition and taste.




www.purina.com


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Dogs4Life said:


> PURINA PRO PLAN Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy Purina Pro Plan Small Breed Adult Shredded Blend Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 6-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> ...


Thanks


cowpony said:


> Are you looking for the Focus Small Bites or the Savor small breed? It looks like Chewy has both in stock.


Savor small bits.


Rose n Poos said:


> The Purina website "Buy Now" link took me to a page listing a company "Pet Supplies Plus" for my location. Maybe you'll get a hit for your area trying that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Jan Ann said:


> Thanks
> 
> Savor small bits.


Thanks everyone. I called Purina and they said Pro Plan Savor Small Breed Adult Lamb & Rice was out of production for a while. Stores should be receiving stock in about 30 days or so.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That's good news, then. I don't know if you ever use Chewy, but you can sign up to be informed for when a product is back in stock. Then you will be able to order it right away.


----------

